# ألى كل من يعتقد بوجد عجله دائمة الحركه ...مع التحيه



## أحمد السماوي (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
بعد مراقبتي وتصفحي لهذا القسم من هذا الملتقى ..وجدت أنه يفتقر ألى شيء أساسي يتصف به المهندسون ..الأ وهو اللجوء للتحليل الرياضي الرصين للحصول على الأجابات الشافيه لأي مشكله تواجههم ...وهو ما أثار عجبي واستغرابي ....ولكني تأقلمت مع الوضع كونه أنعكاس للحاله العلميه والأجتماعيه لواقعنا العربي والأسلامي ألذي يتسم بالكثير من السطحيه وعدم العمق (( الأ ما يختص بالفنانين والمغنيات )) ....ولكن مما زاد من الطين بله وجود بعض الأشخاص ألذين يطرحون فكره معينه ليس للحصول على الأستشاره والنقاش فيها ولكن كي يجد من يصفق له ويمدحه كأنه من واجبنا أن نقدم لكل مشارك التصفيق والتهليل لكل مشاركه وكل رأي ..وهذه من أمراض مجتمعنا وألتي هي أحد أسباب تخلف المجتمع العربي وهي المحاباة وعدم المواجهه بالحقيقه ...والمشكله أنه من أجل اثبات فكرته (( مجرد فكره )) يريد أن يضرب بكل القوانين ألتي نظم بها الله سبحانه الكون عرض الحائط كي يثبت لنا كيف هو عبقري وفلتة عصره ....كل ذلك من أجل الحصول على التهليل والتصفيق ممن هم مصابون بنفس مرضه ....ولذلك عندما تطالبه بوضع المعادلات الخاصه بتحليل فكرته لا تجد الأ صدى كلامك وكأن الأخ لا يقرأ ما تكتب ..أما أذا مدحته وأشبعت فيه الغرور الكاذب شكرك ودعى لك طولا وعرظا ....

بعد هذه المقدمه شبه الطويله وألتي لا بد منها لوضع اليد على الجرح ....نرفق لكم ملف أكروبات لتحليل

أي عجله تحمل كتل موزعه وألذي يثبت أنها ( باي ترتيب يتم فيه وضع الكتل ) لا تعدوا أن تكون عباره عن كتله واحده تتصرف كما تتصرف هذه الكتله الواحده فأذا وجدتم كتله واحده تدور ألى ما لانهايه بدون محرك فأن هذه العجله تدور ...وهذا غير ممكن طبعا ..

وأذا ما رجعتم بصفحات هذا القسم فلا بد ستجدون أحد الأشخاص ألذي أفنا العديد من السنوات وهو يعتقد أنه قد صنع العجله دائمة الحركه ...وعندما طرح فكرته هنا مع الكثير من التكتم ..قلنا له أن هذه العجله لن تدور أصلا فما بالك بحركه دائمه ....ولكنه وكما متوقع بدأ بالأستهزاء والنظره الفوقيه وقال لنا أنا كتبنا الظاد هنا بلا ألف والضاد هنا بألف.... وألخ من طرق الهروب من الحقيقه ...وعند ذلك قدمنا له التحليل الرياظي لعجلته وألذي يثبت أنها ستتصرف كأي كتله معلقه لا تلبث أن تتوقف ..

ولكنه تجاوز نصائحنا وذهب ليصنع واحده بالأف الجنيهات وماذا كانت النتيجه ؟؟؟؟

لم تتحرك العجله ألا أنجات قليله ثم توقفت وبعد وضع العديد من غالونان الماء ..وعند ذلك عاد وشكرنا على نصحه بعدم صرف جنيه واحد على مثل هذه الأفكار الخادعه ...وأن يترك تصفيق الناس ويدعه لأنه لا يغني من العلم شيئ ...ولكن بعد فوات الأوان وصرف ما بالجيب ...

أترككم مع الملف ...عسى أن يهتدي للحق من يستحق الهدايه ...


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

جاري التحميل والإطلاع


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

تم الإطلاع , ورفض التحليل
أولاً الكتل متساوية الأوزان وليست مختلفة
ثانياً أنت درست الحركة بشكل استاتيكي !! مع إنه المفروض تدرسه بشكل ديناميكي !! لأنه مع الحركة يتغير مركز ثقل المجموعة , وهنا لابد من استخدام برنامج تمثيلي Modeling وإلا ستعمل معادلات كبيرة وكثيرة 

وبإختصار شديد ,,, 





وبكل بساطة
محصلة العزم يمين الصورة (كل كتلة في مركز بعدها عن المركز) > محصلة العزم يسار الصورة
بسبب إن أذرع العزم يمينا ممتدة ويساراً منقبضة أو مرتخية بفعل المفصل
وهذا ببساطة يولد حركة مستمرة لأن الوضع سيظل هكذا أبد الآبدين ,,, 

وعلى العموم أنا ناوي أعمل العجلة فعلاً وأرى التجربة بنفسي على الطبيعة

ملاحظات :
1- كلامك في الموضوع وأسلوبك غير مقبول
2- أخطاء إملائية كثيرة وردت في الموضوع
فعجله تكتب عجلة بالتاء
وغيرها الكثير , وللعلم أنت من بدأ بالإستهزاء بسبب الأخطاء الإملائية وها أنت تتباكى أننا رددنا عليك !!

 ××××××××× نسأل الله الهداية فاللين خير من الشدة ×××××××××


----------



## أحمد السماوي (19 يوليو 2009)

لقد قلت لك أن تدرس التحليل بعمق وليس بسطحيه ...

أولا ..أي كتل مرتبطه بمركز ..نستطيع تحليلها بصوره أستاتيكيه ...ولكي اقرب لك الصوره ..تمعن في الأتي:

لنحرك العجله بحيث تكوت الكتل الى اليمين أكثر من الكتل الى اليسار وبالتالي سوف يتولد عزم دوران باتجاه هذه الكتل ...بمجرد حركة الكتل فانها ستتصرف كما لو كانت كتله واحده مركزها هو الموجود في المعادله ...وتصورك أنها حركه ديناميكيه غير صحيح ..لأن الكتله الجديده الداخله سوف لن تغير من المعادلات شيء ...ألا اذا زدنا طول الذراع فجأة للكتله الداخله وبذلك نزيد من العزم وما دامت الأذرع الداخله هي نفسها والكتل نفسها فسوف يستمر المركز ثابتا وبالتالي ستتأرجح العجله ثم تتوقف ..

وبالنسبه لمحاولتك بنائها فهذا ما طلبناه منك منذ البدايه ولكنك أصررت على طلب التصفيق ونحن لن نصفق لمجرد أحلام ....
وأريد أن اقول لك أن الشخص ألذي ذكرته في مشاركتي ليس أنت بل شخص أخر ...أعتقد أن أسمه مصطفى أو محمد مصطفى ...كانت له نفس ردود أفعالك ولكن بدون تفاهاتك بخصوص رافظي وما ألى ذلك من الترهات ...ولو راجعت صفحات هذا القسم لوجدته ووجدت ردوده القريبه من ردودك ..ولكن الأخ المذكور صنع واحده كما قلت لك وعظ اصابع الندم على ما أذهب من مال ..وانت سوف تلحقه بالتأكيد ..ولكني أعتقد أنك لن تعترف بفشلك ...هذا اذا صدقت بأنك ستعمل واحده ونحن بالأنتظار لنعلم من منا أصدق قيلا وفكرا ....سلام

ملاحظه / أنت تفترض الديناميكيه الحركيه لأنك تعتقد أنها ستدور ..وهذا أستباق للتحليل وعبور عليه ..وتحليلك صحيح لو وجدنا عجله بمثلها تدور عند ذلك يصبح التحليل ديناميكي ..أما التحليل بالوضع الحالي فهو يؤكد أنها لاتعدوا أن تكون كتله واحده تتأرجح ثم تتوقف .


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

تــفـــظـــل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl8dM2wQB4k&feature=related


> * ولكني أعتقد أنك لن تعترف بفشلك*


لنرى !
هاهاها ,,, أتمنى ألا تهرب من التعليق 
وأتمنى ان تكون مسلماً حقيقياً ولست رافظياً


----------



## أحمد السماوي (19 يوليو 2009)

راجعنا الرابط ....يا أخي يجب أن تفرق بين الدوران ودائمية الدوران ...هناك العديد من التراكيب الميكانيكيه ألتي تدور لمده معينه .ولكننا نتحدث هنا عن دائمية الدوران ....ربما تدور لفتره معينه بحسب بعد مركز الكتل ولكنها ستتوقف بالنهايه ....رجاء نحن نتحدث عن المحرك الدائم وليس المحرك الوقتي ...ولو تحرك هذا التركيب بسرعه ثابته لمدة سنه فسوف أعترف لك بالنجاح ولي بالفشل ..,لكن هيهات أن يدخل البعير في سم الخياط ...


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا تعليق
يكفيني عقل القارئ الذي يفهم البدهيات !


----------



## aminabdulhady (20 يوليو 2009)

الحكم الفيصل هو تنفيذ الفكرة - فهل هذه الفيديوهات حقيقية أم أنها برامج محاكاة ؟


----------



## أحمد السماوي (20 يوليو 2009)

أريد أن اقول أن هنا في هذا الموقع العديد من الأشخاص ألذين قامو ببناء خلايا الهيدروجين لكي يروا مدى كفائتها ونجاحها ...وانا أعتبرهم افضل مني كونهم قد خسروا من وقتهم ومالهم وهم غير متخصصين ومع تعقيد بناءها وحاجتها الى الدقه في الصنع ...قامو بذلك يدفعهم في ذلك حب الأستطلاع العلمي البريء ولكي ينقلو تجاربهم ( نجحت أم فشلت ) ألى الأخرين مما يختصر عليهم الجهد في اي تجربه لأحقه ...وهم مشكورين ودعائنا لهم بالموفقيه ...

فيا اخي انت شاهدت الفديوا ولاحظت أن القرص ألذي يدور بسيط التركيب فلماذا لا تقوم بصناعته وتصويره لنا لمده كافيه على أن يكون بقربه ساعة توقيت ...ونحن لن نفترض أنك ستقوم بتقطيع الفديوا ليتلائم في فكرتك ...واذا استمر القرص بالدوران ليوم كامل بسرعه ثابته ....نعطيك أقلامنا ..وأنا على الأستعداد للقدوم ألى مصر وتقبيل يدك ..( هيه سياحه وهيه زياره )....ولا تخف لن أقيم عندك بل في اقرب فندق للبحر على الأسكندريه ....فما رأيك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## المنفهق (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مالي دخل بالموضوع

لكن انا لفت انتباهي هالصورة
*





الالة بهذا الشكل تعمل 100% واذا كانت الاذرعة فيها مفصلين بتعمل بكفائة اكبر
هذا الكلام بعدد ما حللت الشكل
لنفرض الذراع طوله متر وكتلة الكرة 10 كج العزم بيساوي 1*10*9,8= 98 وعندنا 5 كور مع عزمه مع عقارب الساعة = 490 نيوتن متر
بينما المفصل بيقلل طول الذراع ل نصف متر مثلا للكور اليسار وعزمه عكس عقارب الساعة اذ 
0,5*10*9,8=49
وعندنا 5 كور اذا العزم عكس عقارب الساعة يساوي 245 نيوتن متر

العزم المستفاد 490-245 = 245 نيوتن متر

وهالعزم مستمرا مدامت هناك جاذبية وممكن ندور به مولد ونزيد السرعة بالمسننات
اي احد عنده نقض للكلام ينقضه علميا بالتحليل الاستاتيكي 

ان شاء الله ابحاول تجربة الاله بأقرب وقت
*


----------



## إسلام علي (20 يوليو 2009)

> *ان شاء الله ابحاول تجربة الاله بأقرب وقت*


ممتاز ,,, وأنا كذلك إن شاء الله ,,, بإنتظارك بشغف
أ / أحمد السماوي
تنور مصر إن شاء الله وقريباً التجربة أصورها ولو إني مشغول


----------



## أحمد السماوي (20 يوليو 2009)

[]


المنفهق قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مالي دخل بالموضوع
> 
> `لالة بهذا الشكل تعمل 100% واذا كانت الاذرعة فيها مفصلين بتعمل بكفائة اكبر
> هذا الكلام بعدد ما حللت الشكل
> ...



مع الأسف تحليلك للعزم غير صحيح ..تعريف عزم الدوران هو ( القوه مظروبه في المسافه العموديه عن مركزالدوران )..أنت حسبت المسافه العموديه تساوي طول الذراع وهذا صحيح فقط للكتله الأفقيه حيث يساوي طول الذراع المسافه العموديه ...أما الكتل غير الأفقيه ..فيتم حساب عزم دورانها كما في الشكل ...هذا الموضوع ندرسه في الجامعه للسنه أولى هندسه ...اعتقد أنك حسبتها على عجاله ...


----------



## المنفهق (20 يوليو 2009)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> []
> 
> مع الأسف تحليلك للعزم غير صحيح ..تعريف عزم الدوران هو ( القوه مظروبه في المسافه العموديه عن مركزالدوران )..أنت حسبت المسافه العموديه تساوي طول الذراع وهذا صحيح فقط للكتله الأفقيه حيث يساوي طول الذراع المسافه العموديه ...أما الكتل غير الأفقيه ..فيتم حساب عزم دورانها كما في الشكل ...هذا الموضوع ندرسه في الجامعه للسنه أولى هندسه ...اعتقد أنك حسبتها على عجاله ...




عفوا كلامك صحيح انا حسبتي خاطئة وعرفت الخطأ ان شاء الله ابحسبة غدا واشوف
ولكل مشكلة حل

جل من لا يخطئ


----------



## أحمد السماوي (21 يوليو 2009)

المنفهق قال:


> عفوا كلامك صحيح انا حسبتي خاطئة وعرفت الخطأ ان شاء الله ابحسبة غدا واشوف
> ولكل مشكلة حل
> 
> جل من لا يخطئ



أحسنت بارك الله فيك .....


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 يوليو 2009)

المنفهق قال:


> السلام عليكم انا مالي دخل بالموضوع
> 
> لكن انا لفت انتباهي هالصورة
> *
> ...





bishr قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohap0KAo7kE&feature=related
> طيب شوفوا يا إخواني كده الرابط ده وأعيدوا التفكير
> مهي هدور يعني هدووووووووووور



جزاك الله خيرا 

وهذا هو راي ايضا 

وشكرا لاخي بشر , علي هذ المعلومه التي انعشت العقل

وهي مقنعه لان الكتله متساويه في الطرفان عند السكون

وعند بدايه الحركه تزيد الكتله في اليمين عن اليسار بسبب الذراع الذي ينفرد بتاثير الجاذبيه فيسقط سقوطا حراً فتزيد كتله هذا الذراع بمقدر ضربه في عجله الجاذبيه مما يزيد مجموع الكتل في اليمين عن اليسار فيولد الحركه وهكذا تستمر الحركه








http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 
http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## جبل ثمر (21 يوليو 2009)

بعد مراقبتك للقسم ,, ...... ....ولكني تأقلمت مع الوضع كونه أنعكاس للحاله العلميه والأجتماعيه لواقعنا العربي ...


ماذا تقصد بالضبط ,, هل ترى نفسك الوحيد المتعلم بين العرب

اخي هذا المنتدى لتبادل الخبرات ومساعدة بعضنا العبض ,, وانصحك بالتوجه للمنتديات التي على قدر مستواك الكبير والرفيع .

مع العلم كل الاختراعات سبقتها تجارب فاشله وحققت نجاحات كبيره بعد ذلك الفشل الذي سبق النجاح

من كان يصدق قبل عدة عقود ان يستطيع الانسان الطيران , ومن كان يصدق ان تنتقل الصوره مع الصوت من قارة الى قاره ومن كان يصدق ان الانسان سيخترق مجالات الفضاء , ومن ومن ومن ... الخ ليس المجال هنا للتعداد ولكن للعبره

وسوف ياتي اليوم الذي سيصدق امثالك ان لامستحيل على الكون


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 يوليو 2009)

جبل ثمر قال:


> بعد مراقبتك للقسم ,, ...... ....ولكني تأقلمت مع الوضع كونه أنعكاس للحاله العلميه والأجتماعيه لواقعنا العربي ...
> 
> 
> ماذا تقصد بالضبط ,, هل ترى نفسك الوحيد المتعلم بين العرب
> ...



هذا هو مربط الفرس

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على توضيحك للقراء احد اسباب تاخرنا 

فان كانت عقلية الرفض لكل جديد هى اللتى تريد فرض نفسها فلا امل فى التقدم العلمى 

وهذا مايريده الكثير من الذين يكيكون للمسلمين ليكونوا فى قمة التخلف العلمى وهذا ما يخفيه ويعمل به ليل نهار الروافض او من شابههم من تلك الملل ممن يحبونهم ويتعايشون معهم 

فى الكيد للمسلمين 

ولكن نور الله تعالى ظاهر شاؤا ام ابوا 

قبلوا ام رفضوا 

والحمد لله على ان جعل بامه المسلمين من يفهم كيدهم وخبثهم


----------



## أحمد السماوي (22 يوليو 2009)

مع العلم كل الاختراعات سبقتها تجارب فاشله وحققت نجاحات كبيره بعد ذلك الفشل الذي سبق النجاح

من كان يصدق قبل عدة عقود ان يستطيع الانسان الطيران , ومن كان يصدق ان تنتقل الصوره مع الصوت من قارة الى قاره ومن كان يصدق ان الانسان سيخترق مجالات الفضاء , ومن ومن ومن ... الخ ليس المجال هنا للتعداد ولكن للعبره

وسوف ياتي اليوم الذي سيصدق امثالك ان لامستحيل على الكون[/QUOTE]



أنا أعتقد أن الواقع العربي من تعليم وصحه والبناء النفسي يحتاج ألى المراجعه الشامله ووضع حلول جذريه لمشاكله المتراكمه عبر السنين ....واذا كنت تعتقد أن لامشاكل موجوده ...فهذا رأيك ...ونحن نحترمه مع تحفظنا عليه ... ...قل رأيك وأقول رأيي ..وانتهى الأمر .....

بخصوص مقارنتك بأن بعض أحلام الأنسان ألتي اصبحت حقيقه ..هذا صحيح ..ولكن كان العلم الموجود بين يدي الأنسان في وقت الحلم لم يكن كافيا لتحقيقه ولكن بعد توفر العلم اللازم لتحقيق الحلم ووجود أناس مثابرين وجديين تحقق الحلم وأصبح حقيقه ...

اما حالتنا هنا فقد تجاوزها العلم واصبح تحليلها بمتناول أي طالب متخصص ...فما بالك بالمتخصص..
ولذلك هي لم تسبق العلم بل ان العلم سبقها ...وما فائدة العلم أذا لم يكن بأستطاعته أن يرشدنا ويعطينا الأجابات على أي تسائل نطرحه ؟؟؟

ومن يحاول (( أيهام )) الناس بأن يضيعوا وقتهم في مثل هذه الأشياء ألتي يتجاوزها الزمن والعلم ..هو ألذي يجب أن نحذر منه ...وهو ألذي يرفض العلم ويقبل بالتخلف ... وأنت قلبت المعادله وجعلت راس ألأمر سافله ....ولعلمك أنتهيت الأن من مراجعة كتاب يستعرض هذه الأفكار وتبين أن هناك منذ عام 
1715 محاولات جاده في ألمانيا وغيرها لبناء هذا المحرك ...وكانت على يد الدكتور ( اورفير يوس)
وألذي أنطلت حيلة محركه على الناس لبعض الوقت حتى أفتضح عندما كشفت زوجته وخادمه سر المحرك ..حيث تبين انهما من يقومان بتحريك حبل من مكان بعيد لتحريك القرص...أظافة لأفكار أخرى كانت تطبق عمليا ثم يتبين فشل هذه الأفكار..

ومن هذه الأفكار الفكره المبينه بالشكل ....وأنا شخصيا أعجبت بهذه الفكره ..ولكن الأعجاب لم يلغي أنها فاشله ...وكذلك أتذكر احد طلبتنا ألذي اقنع حتى مدرسيه بأنه صنع جهاز يقوم بتشغيل وايقاف اي جهاز في أي مكان في بمجرد أرسال اشاره من جهازه ألذي يعمل ببطاريه ( 3) فولت ...وبعد مناقشتي له وشرحت له أن قوة الأشاره الكهرومغناطيسيه تعتمد على طاقة بثها ألتي تتناسب مع البطاريه المستخدمه ...طلبت منه تجربة الجهاز أمامنا ..ووافق هو ولكنه عاد بعد أيام ليقول ان الخارطه الكهربائيه أحترقت بسبب خطأ في التصنيع ولم يعد للموظوع من جديد ألى أن تخرج ولم نعد نراه ...

تحياتي للجميع ...


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يوليو 2009)

http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/physgal.htm
نقد للعجلة الذاتية الدوران
أرجو التعليق من الأعضاء عليه


----------



## the13thcrook (26 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرجو من السادة التعليق على هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohap0KAo7kE


----------



## إسلام علي (26 يوليو 2009)

موقع على النت يبيع لعب تعمل بتقنية الجاذبية
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_clo...endulum-perpetuum-mobile-wheel.php?id=5352055
يبقى هل الموقع غشاش ؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد السماوي (26 يوليو 2009)

حلوه ...وصناعة متقنه ...ولكن ....هل تعمل الى الأبد؟؟؟؟؟لو فقط (( لعب ))...

هذا ما لانستطيع معرفته ألا بصناعة واحده ...فأصنع واحده يا بشر ....أصنع..:60:


----------



## إسلام علي (26 يوليو 2009)

*سأصنع..:60:.. بإذن الله 
لكن أصبر فأنا مشغول وبلدي ليس بها ورش عالية الجودة من ناحية الصناعة والخراطة **:60:*


----------



## أحمد السماوي (27 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> *سأصنع..:60:.. بإذن الله
> لكن أصبر فأنا مشغول وبلدي ليس بها ورش عالية الجودة من ناحية الصناعة والخراطة **:60:*



على راحتك ....وخذ وقتك ....ولا تستعجل ....فلسنا من المستعجلين.....وأمامك العمر بطوله يا صديقي اللدود....وحقيقة أتمنا لك الموفقيه....لكي أجد عذرا للسفر ألى مصر.....ولكن كيف سأتعرف عليك من بين الملايين..؟؟؟؟ هذه مشكله يجب حلها قبل صناعتك العجله...أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟


----------



## هيثم فضل (12 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ الكريم أحمد السماوي
يسعدني أن نبحث دائما عن الرقي و عن تغيير حالنا لما هو أفضل. و لكن ألا تظن أن أحد أهم أسباب نجاح غيرنا هو تقبلهم للإختلاف فيما بينهم دون اتهام بعضهم لبعض بقصور العقل أو ما شابه، جميل أن يكون لديك شعور التحدي، فهو مطلوب، و لكن ليس الهجوم والتهكم على الآخرين بغض النظر عن صحة آرائهم أو خطئها.
يا أخي أول خطوة قبل البحث العلمي و النقاش العلمي هي الأتفاق على آلية للخلاف تكون بناءة و تهدف الى إثراء البحث العلمي لضمان استمراره و الخروج بنتيجة مرضية في النهاية، حتي لو كانت النتيجة هي الفشل في تحقيق المطلوب. دائما يقول الفلاسفة كونك فشلت يعني أنك حاولت. بعض ردودك قد تثير الغضب لما تحويه من اتهامات أو أسلوب ساخر.

أخيرا أنا أتمني لك التوفيق في حياتك و عملك.
و أنا أدعوك لزيارة مصر ليس فقط للتحقق من نجاح (أو فشل) تجربة الأخ بشر و لكن لأنه يسعدنا وجودك و تبادل الأفكار معك بشكل يعود بالمنفعة على الجميع.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع


----------

